# Comics  > Image Comics >  Poll: Which Image Expo 2015 New Series Announcement is Your Favorite?

## CBR News

*Which Image Expo 2015 New Series Announcement is Your Favorite?*

Of all the new titles announced during today's Image Expo keynote address, which one has you most excited?


_Vote on the poll here._

----------


## InformationGeek

Monstress sounds like it has the most potential from what I've heard.  The rest don't sound that great, will probably be good but I don't have much of a read on them, and others just kind are forgettable since we know too little about.

----------


## randomengine

How about Howard the Duck?

----------


## Winterboy

Revengeance and Paper Girls.  :Cool:

----------


## THE KZA

Paper Girls and Monstress

----------


## cc008

_AD: After Death_ stands out the most to me. Volume 2 of _Pretty Deadly_ sounds great too.  I like the idea of the time jump.

----------


## Alhazred

Island. 

I'm also interested in 8house, Paper Girls, After Death, Plutona, The Ludocrats, Phonogram 3, We stand guard, Tadaima and Revengeance.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Yeah Island sounds like it'll be my new jam. Over-sized monthly anthology with tons of artists I like on board. Yes please.  :Smile:

----------


## DIVINITY

BKV/Chiang/Wilson, Paper Girls...

----------


## Trilipush

Island and Paper Girls. So stoked.

----------


## Anduinel

Monstress, No Mercy, all the Lemire and BKV books, THE BEEF and probably two or three that have already slipped my mind. Skottie Young's new project appeals in premise, but I like him a lot better as an illustrator than a sequential artist, so it'll either be a pass or wait for the first trade. 

Something tells me 2015 is going to be rough on my entertainment budget.

----------


## El Sombrero

Voted for Island.  That has mega potential.

----------


## BigJeff

Monstress, Plutona, We Stand Guard, and Heaven all sound interesting.

----------


## Sprite

Monstress, Paper Girls, We Stand Guard, Island and I Hate Fairyland. 2015 is looking great.

----------


## Mahes

Monstress, Paper Girls, and Starve. Island is a possibility as well.

----------


## BookOfPureEvil

Either Plutona or We Stand Guard. I might look into Paper Girls, but I'm not sure how I feel about BKV writing 12 year old girls. They're going to be some little potty mouths.

----------


## TheWill

Definitely gonna check out Paper Girls, We Stand Guard, A.D., Revengeance and Plutona  :Big Grin:

----------


## BogSurfer

"Paper Girls" is my most anticipated. Also looking forward to We Stand On Guard, A.D. and Island. Island is something I was not expecting. Sounds pretty damn cool.

----------


## Turn the Page

Revengeance by Darwyn Cooke.

JUST TAKE MY MONEY IMAGE!!!

----------


## cc008

After reading more about it, I'm actually really looking forward to_ Black Road_. Since I already voted for _After Death_, I'll say that this is my favorite on-going announcement. I used to not be a real big fan of vikings, then Vikings came out on the History Channel... and that's awesome.  I'll check this one out for sure.

----------


## cyberhubbs

A little bit of this and that. It helps that the trades are so inexpensive that even if I don't end up liking it, I can still add them to the growing bookshelf collection. 

Skottie Young's book is definitely on my radar, though.

----------


## Azrael

Paper Girls and A.D., definitely.

----------


## Tayne Japal

Nothing definite, but Paper Girls, Revengeance, I Hate Fairyland, The Ludocrats, We Stand on Guard, and Starve are the titles I'm immediately interested in. Others I'll have to research when it's time to ore-order.

----------


## evangelionofasgard

New Crain, Tan & Takeda Interiors.


Crain already having finished savior so it won't have any effect on his rai schedule is soooooo good.
Kinda nervous about the writer saying tan was fast cus ALL evidence I have seen suggest otherwise I pray he did not rush the heaven interiors.
Damn Takeda has not done anything sense the x-23 ongoing and before that the dark reign Era ms marvel.
Hope she goes back to her drain level of quality.

----------


## Maxpower00044

A.D. After Death

----------


## Deniz Camp

In Order....

Revengeance! by Darwyn Cooke. COOKE! AHHHHHHHHHH! COOKE!!!! AHHHHHHHHH! 

We Stand Guard, BKV and Steve Skorce 

Paper Girls, by BKV and Cliff Chiang

----------


## Dwch

*OMG STEVE SKROCE IS BACK!!!*

Where has he been all these years?!? I know he's done covers here and there, but for me this is HUGE news! I don't even need to know what the book is about, just seeing that creative team in print made me jump out of my seat. Skroce for the win!

----------


## MCBT

Titles like Paper Girls and After Death as well as Pretty Deadly and The Wicked + Divine sound promising enough but the title that stands out the most and one with a huge amount of potential is Monstress. I friggin' love what Liu is going for so far so that for me will be on my pull list.

----------


## Lady Warp Spasm

Favorite as in ones I'd try: 

Black Road and maybe Sons of the Devil (depends on the art and more of the storyline with that.)

Monstress has beautiful art, but I am not interested in the story or the character (as is the case with most of the titles being announced.)

If I can find something that will entertain me half as much as Rasputin is, that'll be a complete win. If not, that's fine too.

----------


## El Sombrero

> Monstress has beautiful art, but I am not interested in the story or the character (as is the case with most of the titles being announced.)


How can you tell at this stage if you're interested in the character?

----------


## Ilan Preskovsky

> In Order....
> 
> Revengeance! by Darwyn Cooke. COOKE! AHHHHHHHHHH! COOKE!!!! AHHHHHHHHH! 
> 
> We Stand Guard, BKV and Steve Skorce 
> 
> Paper Girls, by BKV and Cliff Chiang


Those are the big ones for me too. Most of the rest, it's hard to tell just yet - especially as there was so much announced - but I'm sure I'll check a number of these out. Especially if they're closer to $3.

----------

